# Receiver does not like input



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

I have a yamaha rx-v471 receiver that we are trying to run all of our devices through so that way all sound will come through the speakers rather than the tv. The only thing is that it doesn't accept any input, from the xbox, cable, or even my computer. It just displays a still picture that looks like a harp or maybe a guitar. I can't quite tell. Is there a way to solve this? Or is everything incompatible?

*we lost the remote so I can't try any of the steps on the manual*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is everything connected?

You should be able to simply connect the audio and video outputs of each device to the AVR. Preferred connection type would be HDMI. In any case, you then select the appropriate input on the AVR, the audio is played and the video is passed to the TV.


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

The input is hdmi from the xbox or my computer. The output is also hdmi. I turned on hdmi control with a universal remote we just picked up and that didn't help. You can tell it recognizes when the Xbox turns on because it doesn't display output for a brief second as the input turns our. But then it decides to continue showing that picture.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The "picture" is likely a static image used when a video signal is not detected. Some models display a blue screen, some a brand logo, etc. 

Are you getting audio?

Setup will vary from device to device. Unless I'm mistaken, you have to enter the setup of the xBox and select HDMI as the output type (depending on your xBox version) for audio and video.

In any case, if it's not working, the User Manual outlines the steps needed to configure each input. You will however need a working remote to access all of the options. If your universal isn't working for you, then you will likely need to get a proper replacement. Google and eBay turned up numerous hits, such as this one: YAMAHA WW510400 A/V RECEIVER REMOTE CONTROL RAV432


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

I am able to access all menus and control them. But there is no audio. I've tried plugging in the cable, the xbox through hdmi, and my retina macbook through hdmi. 

It seems this static picture is what you were talking about for no input. The only thing I don't understand is when I have the Xbox input selected and then turn it on; as the xbox begins outputting video initially the tv will stop showing the static image and turn blue as if it's going to show the xbox but then turns back to the static image. 

While trying to plug in my macbook I also have some strange events.. If you are familiar with using a macbook on a monitor you will know as it connects to the monitor it shows a blue screen and then will show a desktop on the macbook and the monitor. But when I plug in mine it just turns blue and won't turn off blue as if it just continues to try and connect.


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

I solved it. The problem lied in two bad hdmi cables. Just pretty unlucky I guess. Thanks for the help!


----------

